# Freebie Yippee!



## omb76 (Feb 15, 2011)

Opened my latest shipment from Exotics and low and behold, there was a piece of Bakelite that I had not ordered with a note from Dawn explaining that this particular piece had a crack in it and, in essence, challenged me to turn it.  This particular piece had a crack that ran the entire length of the blank and went exactly half way through.  Of course when I drilled it for the tubes, it split open, so I cleaned up the crack some (that doesn't sound good I know, but I can't think of what else to call it :biggrin used some medium CA to bond it together and put clamps on it.  Reverse painted the holes black, and turned very carefully with super sharp tools and here is the result.  I think that considering this bakelite blank is probably somewhere around 70-80 years old, that it's perfectly acceptable to have some cracks in it.  The main one runs the lenth of the pen and there are tons of little tiny hairline cracks that run off of.  I think it has that antique look to it and the Jr. Statesman is the perfect compliment to show it off.  It may not be for everyone, but I like the way it turned out.  

By the way, I'll gladly take any freebies I can get!  :biggrin:  

Comments welcome, both good and bad...


----------



## navycop (Feb 15, 2011)

LOoks Good. The cracks give it personality.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow.. That turned out really nice!  Great job.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks GREAT to me and if there is a crack in it, it must be along one of the feature lines and looks like part of it.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 15, 2011)

That's beautiful!  I can't identify anything as a crack so you've done a masterful job disguising it.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 15, 2011)

Unique pen indeed.  We call it Character in a pen.  Nice job!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautifully done, if there was a crack I sure can't find it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 15, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! David, you did a superb job, that really adds character to the pen, well done.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I can't see your crack .... and that's a good thing!  :biggrin:

That's one very nice pen!


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks great. I really would not call it a true freebie. It may not have cost you money, but there is a lot of sweat equity in that pen.:biggrin::biggrin: Good job!!


----------



## omb76 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone!


----------



## Seer (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done I like a challenge as well.
Jerry


----------



## wizard (Feb 16, 2011)

You really met the challenge and created something unique! Super recovery and beautiful pen! Dawn and Ed are great about freebies and Bakelite is a rarity. Regards, Doc


----------



## Akula (Feb 16, 2011)

The pen looks nice but your saying your freebie was a know broken item?  LOL


----------



## omb76 (Feb 16, 2011)

Akula said:


> The pen looks nice but your saying your freebie was a know broken item?  LOL



It wasn't the only freebie I got and Dawn knows how much I like bakelite and knew that I would love the challenge of making something out of this.  I look at it as a $25 freebie considering what I was able to create from it.  It was most appreciated.


----------



## Akula (Feb 16, 2011)

omb76 said:


> Akula said:
> 
> 
> > The pen looks nice but your saying your freebie was a know broken item?  LOL
> ...



I'm not knocking it, the pen did come out nice.  I just thought it was funny.  The other day the topic of Freebies came up and I don't remember anyone saying what they were getting as freebies...then this is the next post I read on freebies LOL


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2011)

Freebees create some "angst" for us.  

I have purchased a couple hundred pounds of rods, made in Europe, just for Exotics to use as "freebees".  But we have some customers that order frequently.  For them, we have an idea of what they order and we try to give them items that will either match their "tastes" or might present a new challenge.  Of course, it also depends on who is packing your order---Dawn thinks artistically, I think the "mechanics" of turning.

So, "freebee-yippee"s are not "brainless".  And it's an evolving process.  Stay tuned, as you order more, you may be surprised what finds its way into your package.

And Thanks, James!!! (No, we did NOT ask him to start the topic---didn't think of it!!)   The "freebee" topic was very interesting to Dawn and I.  I appreciate everyone's input!!


----------



## Akula (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not knocking it, it was just funny timing to me


----------



## omb76 (Feb 16, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Freebees create some "angst" for us.
> 
> I have purchased a couple hundred pounds of rods, made in Europe, just for Exotics to use as "freebees".  But we have some customers that order frequently.  For them, we have an idea of what they order and we try to give them items that will either match their "tastes" or might present a new challenge.  Of course, it also depends on who is packing your order---Dawn thinks artistically, I think the "mechanics" of turning.
> 
> ...



All of those words and you didn't say one nice thing about my pen...  :frown:  You're in time out now!  :biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Feb 16, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> And Thanks, James!!! (No, we did NOT ask him to start the topic---didn't think of it!!)   The "freebee" topic was very interesting to Dawn and I.  I appreciate everyone's input!!



I figured you might find it interesting, but you are not the only vendor it pertains to by any means.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't say that I am a frequent shopper from exotics.  I have placed 4 or 5 orders from them in the year or so after I learned of them.  

I will say they must take some thought in the freebies.  Everytime I have ordered from them the freebies I have gotten are things I was thinking about ordering.  Or wish I had more to spend to order.

One order I believe the freebies were worth more than the stuff I ordered on a personal level.  I appreciate the kindness and customer support they offer but the freebies are good too.



David,

Nice pen!!  I have a piece of cracked bakelite that I was really upset about when recieving it, now I realize there is hope.


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 16, 2011)

All I can say is.....absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 17, 2011)

David, what a masterful job! 

I had never come across a piece of bakelite with that black and gray color, and my heart sunk when we cut it and saw the cracks. I knew that saving it wasn't going to be easy...it if could be done at all! But, you really rose to the occasion!!! :biggrin: 

Amazing David!! And now you have an unusual and beautiful pen with a bit of history. Gosh I love it when all of the pieces come together!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess you could call the pen "The Crack of Dawn"...Great job!


----------



## le_skieur (Feb 18, 2011)

Very beatifull pen David,

I don't see any crack! Must be a Dawn nigntmare!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 18, 2011)

Way to go, David, you took what to many would have been just another piece of trash and turned it into a work of art.  Congratulations.

On the freebies end,  I have been lucky enough to make just 2 orders with Ed and Dawn (more to go soon).  The first time, they both were very helpful on the phone and via email to manage to help me choose just the correct items for my personal needs.  They then placed a free blank of rosin that was beautiful even before the first cut was made.  A call was placed and Ed worked with me teaching me just what I had to do to make both the rosin turn out but also how to work one of Toni's beautiful PC sets for my bride's pen.  Their CS is way beyond the necessary.  Later I posted a request for pricing on 50 slims to make pens for troupes.  Nothing would do Ed but to give me them for FREE, yes FREE.  He would not even allow me to pay the postage.  That was still not good enough for them, they gave away another 75 to other turners.  Now I almost have all the blanks turned and finished.  Once the group is ready, photos will be uploaded for all to see Exotic Blanks generosity.  Yes, I love my freebies.  And Ed and Dawn are hard to beat.
Charles


----------



## omb76 (Feb 18, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> David, what a masterful job!
> 
> I had never come across a piece of bakelite with that black and gray color, and my heart sunk when we cut it and saw the cracks. I knew that saving it wasn't going to be easy...it if could be done at all! But, you really rose to the occasion!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Amazing David!! And now you have an unusual and beautiful pen with a bit of history. Gosh I love it when all of the pieces come together!!:tongue::biggrin:



Thanks Dawn!  I'm really happy with how it turned out, I like the uniqueness of it.  It was a fun challenge for me!


----------



## omb76 (Feb 18, 2011)

1dweeb said:


> I guess you could call the pen "The Crack of Dawn"...Great job!



LOL.. I actually have a close friend named Dawn and she has a tattoo of a sun on her lower back.  We call it the sun rising over the crack of Dawn.  :biggrin:


----------

